# Chris Cornell quits Audioslave



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Well yet another break up...Not a bad group.

http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/Artists/A/Audioslave/2007/02/16/3638368-ca.html


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Mr. David Severson said:


> Well yet another break up...Not a bad group.


So that's officially what happened? I new Rage was getting back together.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Personality difficulties...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Mr. David Severson said:


> Personality difficulties...


Kinda like drunk Dave/Ryan and Sober Jeff?


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

he's better off on his own. the casino royale song was better than anything audioslave did.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Casino Royale*

It obviously did something for his ego.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> It obviously did something for his ego.


Maybe made him realize the kind of box he was in with Audioslave.
I'm sure there's a lot more going on, what with the RATM reunion...


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm kind of glad they broke up. I think Cornell is better off on his own and it's great news that RATM is playing together again.


----------



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

meh they had 1 or 2 good tunes so no major loss there.


----------

